# Partikelgenerator.



## Volvagia (19. Sep 2010)

Kennt jemand vielleicht einen Partikelgenerator für Java oder kann mir einen empfehlen? Wärend des Googlen bin ich nur auf 2 Projekte gestoßen: JOPS und das von JH Lab.
Ersteres scheint sich nur für 3D-Anwendungen zu eignen, bei zweiteren habe ich versucht, es als Lib umzubauen, um die Partikel auf einen eigenen Panel tanzen zu lassen. Leider scheint der Source aber fehlerhaft zu sein, ich habe ihm nicht einmal original zum laufen gebracht. 

Gibt es sonst noch alternativen?


----------



## Steev (20. Sep 2010)

Soweit ich weis ist bei der Engine Slick von Coke and Code (Kevin J. Glass) auch ein Partikelgenerator dabei.
Die Engine ist kostenlos und Open Source. Du müsstest einen Download unter http://www.cokeandcode.com finden.

Gruß
Steev


----------



## PrincE (15. Okt 2010)

und hast du es ausprobiert, lohnt es sich zu saugen?


----------



## Quaxli (15. Okt 2010)

Ich kenne die Engine nicht, aber ich habe schon einiges von Kevin Glass gesehen und würde daher sagen, daß sich ein Blick durchaus lohnen könnte.


----------



## Volvagia (17. Okt 2010)

Ich habs versucht, aber noch nicht geschafft es mit Swing zu verbinden. Hab mir die aber die Demospiele angeschaut, und denke, dass es sich schon lohnt.


----------



## LoR (17. Okt 2010)

Nach ein bisschen Googeln hab ich auch noch das gefunden:

j2dparticles - Project Hosting on Google Code

Scheint komplett in Java2D realisiert zu sein.


----------

